# How to disassemble (and reassemble later) the headlights on cruze 17 premier



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

I put the GTR Ultra 2 LED bulbs in my stock premier projectors and it made a huge difference over the stock halogens









GTR Ultra Gen 2 LED Bulb Install


Got the GTR Ultra Gen 2 bulbs installed today. Not quite plug and play but still easy enough to do. First off the factory 9005 Halogen bulb pics at night, low and high beams, against a wall and looking out across my back yard. OEM Halogen: GTR Ultra Series 2: Now the problems. The...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks, i'll check them out.


----------

